# Vertical Vacuum engine finished!



## Fingers (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a video of my completed Jan Ridder flame eater with and without piston all minor issues like sticking piston etc have been resolved hope you enjoy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn3WnQPFB0Y[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice! :bow:

Rick


----------



## IronHorse (Feb 13, 2011)

That runs nice :bow:


IronHorse


----------



## cfellows (Feb 13, 2011)

Sure don't know how you could improve much on that! Great running engine.

Chuck


----------



## Longboy (Feb 13, 2011)

I really like this one. Jan has some excellent designs.


----------



## chizz (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice one this engine looks really good runs very fast, not seen the design for this vertical one where do you get the plans fingers

Chizz


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice, I've been thinking I'd like to build one of these! What do you think was stopping it from running when first built?

Vic.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments guys.
One of my problems was the crank web where the piston is connected was slipping on the grub screw (not recommended) , messing up my timing by just a few degrees and causing problems with reliability i have since silver soldered this as per plans.
 Also I had a problem of the piston sticking in the cylinder after use when it cools down I got around this with a quick little spray of 3in1 oil after use this oil seems to work great. other then that no major problems .
The plans are from jan ridders.
Regards Jamie


----------



## cl350rr (Feb 14, 2011)

wow, that is a strong running vacuum engine.

great job and thanks for sharing.

Randel


----------



## Fingers (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Randal
I am very surprised myself definitely not a pop pop engine makes a lot of noise all good tho :
Jamie


----------



## nemo (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome running engine!


----------



## MikeA (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Jamie,

Great engine - I like the way it runs and sounds! Was hoping you had converted the Ridders plans to Imperial, but guess you made the metric version. 

Best,
Mike


----------



## kanvelchoudhary (Feb 15, 2011)

excellent work. i am too working on a flame eater engine based on as published in popular science magazine.
can't be better.
a job well done

kanvel


----------



## Fingers (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments everybody unfortunately I made it in metric Mike so I don't have any conversion for you. if anybody dose make this design feel free to ask any questions 
Regards jamie


----------



## blackcat1303 (Dec 9, 2012)

can you share me your design?I really like it because it is beautiful.Please send e-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 9, 2012)

Blackcat: All are welcome here who are
1) willing to follow the rules please read them
2) willing to show respect to others
3) Want  to learn about building engines.
Please post a thread in the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself, your shop and your interests. I do not know anything about Vietnamese culture . Here on this forum it is rude ask for plans or offer something for sale on your first post. so post an introduction and I expect someone will help you .  
Tin


----------



## blackcat1303 (Dec 11, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> Blackcat: All are welcome here who are
> 1) willing to follow the rules please read them
> 2) willing to show respect to others
> 3) Want  to learn about building engines.
> ...



I'm sorry about this.I'm not very fluent in english pouring, so hope you forgive your mistakes.me lad Le Dinh Tan, I come from Vietnam, I was a student.My first time on youtube and watch one clip on the vacuum engine, I enjoyed it but I do not know anything about it, it would be people told.I would like to thank: D


----------

